# frying steak



## chrisgatguis (Nov 14, 2005)

does anyone eat this? i presume from the price ( today payed £1.50 for 2 bits total weight 300grams) that this is a pretty poor cut of beef. it was pretty thick really wasnt all that tasty like and i did have to fry it on me griddle pan in olive oil. wot would u reckon the protein/fat/(carb??) would be of that amount? about 75g's of protein per 300grams? would there be a lot of sat fat in there? just wondering coz it seems pretty cheap on face value n would make a change from chicken every now n again


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I've had some of that this week. Check the Nutritional count on the back. Mine was something pretty good like 150gs protein in total, whether your final intake is that high is debatable, though. To be honest, I was dissapointed because per pack only seemed to look like one meal, whereas I would have liked to have got two out of it. This was from Iceland.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i eat alot of steak mate..

i normally have sirloin...

red meat ahs alot of minerals and vitamins that chicken does not have so it is a great change from boring old chicken imo.... the only problem is.... it tastes so good wiht chips and fried eggs lol


----------



## chrisgatguis (Nov 14, 2005)

haha damn right it does mmmm. Oh yeah and red meats got creatin in it hasnt it albeit not worth thinkin about that but il con my mind into thinkin it will make a difference. might add this in my diet more often then few times a week sorta thing should do nicely.

cheers for the reply DB/Timmy


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't listen to DB, he is a "Soy Boy". He can't afford proper meat, the jobless cretin. He has to sell picture of his girl on here just to afford his evil steroid addiction....

He is a bad man and has a Lolipop Man outfit, but isn't actually employed to help kids cross the road. Do the math...


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

its all good, i usually get dirt cheap frying steak and stick it in the george foreman grill, as for salt content? ive no idea as to how much difference, baz is right red meat has more aminos per 100g than chicken from what i recall


----------



## chrisgatguis (Nov 14, 2005)

> Don't listen to DB, he is a "Soy Boy". He can't afford proper meat, the jobless cretin. He has to sell picture of his girl on here just to afford his evil steroid addiction....
> 
> He is a bad man and has a Lolipop Man outfit, but isn't actually employed to help kids cross the road. Do the math...


HAHA wot the p1ss lol - hmm where can i get these pictures? haah lol



> its all good, i usually get dirt cheap frying steak and stick it in the george foreman grill, as for salt content? ive no idea as to how much difference, baz is right red meat has more aminos per 100g than chicken from what i recall


^ lol with a name like yours mate u gotta know your stuff on steak  haah nice one cheers for info


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate unless your loaded and willing to spend a packet on fillet steak then just what is best value for you.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

DB said:


> i eat alot of steak mate..
> 
> i normally have sirloin...
> 
> red meat ahs alot of minerals and vitamins that chicken does not have so it is a great change from boring old chicken imo.... the only problem is.... it tastes so good wiht chips and fried eggs lol


Hello mate, was muching on some sirloin earlier. Do you buy yours in bulk, as this cut can get pricey? cheers

p.s. if so, where from ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

BL1 said:


> Hello mate, was muching on some sirloin earlier. Do you buy yours in bulk, as this cut can get pricey? cheers
> 
> p.s. if so, where from ?


yes mate buy 15kg at a time from my training partner who owns a butchers..

so pretty damn cheap


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

yep, if u could afford fillet steak i would much rather eat that.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Carlos901 said:


> yep, if u could afford fillet steak i would much rather eat that.


I'm not made of money !!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> yes mate buy 15kg at a time from my training partner who owns a butchers..
> 
> so pretty damn cheap


Dont lie, u kno u give him a lil :jerk: :blowme: type action for ur meals! make me sick u do!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

do u fly back to ur hometown of LA to get ur meat :jerk:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> do u fly back to ur hometown of LA to get ur meat :jerk:


 :blowme:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Can i join in????

Ash just eats rival gang members once he's "popped a cap in their ass's"

And Baz, get's his mum to cut his steak into dinosaur shaped pieces , so they look nice on the plate next to his smiley face potato shapes.

only p1ssin bout wi yer boys ...i love you both......twice....in the face.....please.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

the best steak is:

fillet,sirlion,pinbone(rump) to grill


----------

